# A great going away present



## doublemusky (Jun 6, 2012)

My grandson's last fishing trip before leaving for the Navy. One day before leaving for boot camp he managed to catch, and release, a 49 1/2" musky. Won't be forgetting his last fish trip.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

awesome job! and thanks for serving!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice fish. That will be a lasting memory for both of you.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's awesome. One heck of a send off that's for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great musky! Congrats!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd make that into an 8x10 or 11x14 and give it to him for Christmas or his B-day. Nice looking fish and an enduring memory,


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome job Bailey!!! We are all proud of you.... see you in September...


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome fish it's great to see ohio can yield fish like this! Thank you for serving!


----------

